
How to scale our understanding of harassment on Wikipedia - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/02/07/scaling-understanding-of-harassment/
======
aaron695
> “What you need to understand as you are doing the ironing is that Wikipedia
> is no place for a woman.” –An anonymous comment on a user’s talk page, March
> 2015

Two years ago, an anonymous person said something bad, this must be a serious
issue.

Their choice of quote is obviously hinting at harassment on women being the
issue here (Why else go back two years), yet they have the data if women are
harassed more, yet no comment.

I can't find the original quote in the talk pages, can they be censored?

~~~
addalovelace
It's simple, it's a hysteria

